# Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???



## Hooper (16. September 2009)

Hi,
bin irgendwie zu dumm, die Infos auf den Seiten über den Vispas richtig zu deuten. De facto gehts um folgendes:
Brauch ich den Vispas (oder den Zeevispas) für das Grevelinger Meer, das Veerse Meer und die Oosterschelde? Angeblich braucht man den Zeevispas, der aber wiederum eigentlich eher freiwillig ist, oder?
Die Küstengewässer sind doch nach wie vor ohne Vispas zu beangeln, oder?

Gruß
Hooper


----------



## spinnermarv (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*

hi, also ich habe es am anfang auch nicht verstanden, aber es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. für das offene meer brauchst du garnichts. für alle binnengewässer ist der vispas erforderlich und der kostet 10€ pro woche oder 30€ fürs jahr.
also ganz einfach|wavey:


----------



## totaler Spinner (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*

Das Greveligenmeer und das Veersemeer zählen zu den salzigen Binnengewässern. Um die zu beangeln brauchst du den vispas (egal welcher Federatie) oder den zeevispas. Die Oosterschelde zählt zu den Küstengewässern. Dort darfst du mit zwei Ruten ohne Schein angeln. Am offenen Meer brauchst du auch kein Schein.

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=meeresangeln


----------



## Hooper (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*

Hi,
danke für die Antworten.
Also Oosterschelde ohne Schein, hört sich gut an. Veerse Meer und Grevelingermeer mit Vispas - reicht da auch der kleine Vispas?  Vermutlich nicht, oder? Und der normale Vispas ist ja ein bisschen teurer mit dem Vereinsbeitrag und so...

Habe ich mir schon mal letztes Jahr mal in einem Postamt vor Ort gekauft (kleiner Vispas)- war billig und unkompliziert. Wenn so einer ausreicht finde ich mich zurecht;-) 

Gruß
Hooper


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*

Kleine vispas reicht nicht fürs Grevelingen und Veersemeer, die sind nicht in der kleine lijst van viswateren aufgeführt. ( S. 33 – 37)

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/include/downloadFile.asp?id=92

Vorteil zeevispas: kostet paar € weniger
Nachteil: gilt nur für Grevelingen und Veersemeer

Vispas: kostet etwas mehr
Gilt auch für viele Binnengewässer


----------



## Hooper (23. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*

Hi
Nur mal so am Rande: Hat denn irgendjemand für mich Empfehlungen für die Oosterschelde? Irgendwelche wirklich guten Angelplätze - am besten am nördlichen Ufer...
Gruß
Hooper


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*

Für das Grevelinger Meer reicht der Vispas oder Zeevispas, für das Veerse Meer benötigt man zusätzlich noch eine Verguining. Diese bekommt man bei den ortsansässigen Angelgeschäften.


```
Nur mal so am Rande: Hat denn irgendjemand für mich Empfehlungen für die Oosterschelde? Irgendwelche wirklich guten Angelplätze - am besten am nördlichen Ufer...
```
Wie, womit, worauf möchtes du denn fischen?
Zwischen Burghsluis und Bruinisse ist ne Menge Ufer .

Gruß
Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*



Rob schrieb:


> ... für das Veerse Meer benötigt man zusätzlich noch eine Verguining.


;+;+;+

Woher hast du denn diese Info?
Hier ein Auszug der Broschüre „Angeln? VISpas immer mitnehmen!“ S.21

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/

*zeeVISpas*

…erhalten Sie exklusiven Zugang zum Grevelingenmeer und Veerse Meer.

Außerdem ist das Veersemeer in der lijst van viswateren (ab S. 158) auf weißen Seiten aufgeführt. Also darf man dort mit dem vispas egal welcher Federatie angeln.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kein Durchblick: Vispas oder doch nicht???*

Jep stimmt, war wohl noch zur Zeit der grooten verguinning als ich das letzte mal am Veerse Meer fischen war, da benötigte man noch eine extra Lizens. 

Kleiner Tipp für Samstag und Sonntag :



Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------

